# 8spd for Motorola MX



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

Hey guys, just recently stumbled across the forum and am psyched to have found a group that loves Eddy's work as much as I do. Over the years I've raced and owned many of his bikes, and currently have a '02 Team SC and my personal fav.....one of the last 100 MXL's in Motorola livery. 

So here's my question/plea.....I'm looking to build it up as close to Motorola team issue as possible, but have a few question marks about some components. I've been stockpiling NOS Shimano 7402 gear, but I'm not sure how I'm going to build the cockpit. I know the team sported Cinelli Grammos, but I'm not sure about which model Cinelli bars they used.....any help from the experts out there would be appreciated. Unfortunately I'm not going to be able to use the one Grammo stem I had in my parts bin as it's an old quill style and the new fork is threadless.....guess I'll have to try and find something else similar. 

Also, any idea if they ever rode Mavic? I know they had a deal with Wolber but slapping a 15yr old set of sew-ups on that bike is asking for trouble. Was thinking of going with DA/Open Pro's or possibly SUP's since they were top of the line back in the day. 

One more challenge for you guys.......looking for blue anodized chainring bolts, rear derailleur bolts and jockey wheels. So far I've found a few from Toronto Cycles, but they have their logo plastered all over them. If anybody has any ideas about where I could score some I'd be very appreciative. 

Thanks for reading my diatribe, and looking forward to hearing more from you guys soon. Here's a pic of the project just waiting for all the goodies.....

Kerry


----------



## merckx56 (Aug 16, 2004)

Let me go look, but I think I have some ano blue pulleys in the building...brand new...I'll be back in a minute...

Edit--Yep, I have them. Sealed bearing alu ano blue pulleys...
Yours free if you want 'em...


----------



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

*Blue Pulleys*

I'll take you up on those blue pulleys if you don't mind. Shoot me an email at [email protected] and I'll get you my address etc. I'll be glad to pay shipping costs for your trouble. 

Thanks!

Kerry




merckx56 said:


> Let me go look, but I think I have some ano blue pulleys in the building...brand new...I'll be back in a minute...
> 
> Edit--Yep, I have them. Sealed bearing alu ano blue pulleys...
> Yours free if you want 'em...


----------

